# wafer custom guitars



## wafer (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been making beautiful custom guitars for four years, using a sandwitch method of construction to produce light weight electric guitars. I would like to introduce you to our website custom guitars wafer


----------



## wafer (Mar 7, 2011)

Wafer Guitars has a unique construction method. A Wafer electric guitar looks like a solid guitar, but is actually hollow, so is a much lighter weight. See the build method in the You Tube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-wcoLkPuVs


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

wafer said:


> I have been making beautiful custom guitars for four years, using a sandwitch method of construction to produce light weight electric guitars. I would like to introduce you to our website custom guitars wafer


Interesting concept. 
Just wanted to let you know that this link is not working. 
The YouTube link works fine.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I can see the Facebook page but your link doesn't work.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

